# An odd one! Ladies 28” wheel King bicycle from Sweden



## jimbo53 (Dec 12, 2020)

I’m working on a friends bike and wanted to share it here. Really love the chainguard! Frame has been repainted but fenders and rims w/pinstriping are original. Tires are new 28x1 1/2”. Let me know if anyone knows anything about this make.


----------



## sykerocker (Dec 14, 2020)

Damn, that's sharp!  Sprockets on both sides of the hub?  Is the wheel flippable?


----------



## jimbo53 (Dec 14, 2020)

sykerocker said:


> Damn, that's sharp!  Sprockets on both sides of the hub?  Is the wheel flippable?



Not a flip flop hub but took 2 pics of hub to show detailed engraving.


----------



## 3-speeder (Dec 15, 2020)

Nice looking bike. I love the fancy lug work at the downtubes.  I can't really read any of this besides the chart so maybe 44 spoke, 1969 hub?


----------



## all riders (Dec 16, 2020)

Swedish. Making bikes from 1917 to 1988. In '73 the bikes were badged Fram King-so yours is pre '73(I think we all would guess so). Neat bike, great color repaint or not.


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 17, 2020)

That is a pretty cool design in the chain guard!

Dave


----------



## andybee75 (Dec 18, 2020)

The number 44 on the hub is the year of manufacturing, not number of spokes which is almost always 36 on swedish standard vintage bikes. Normally, bikes are from the same year as the hub or the year after, however, the Fichtel & Sachs-factory was bombed in 1944, so production was stopped. This forced some bike makers to use older but unused hubs from stock. So the bike might be a couple of years younger. The saddle and handles are not original, the back reflector has been repaired with faulty glass and the front lamp is way older than the bike, otherwise pretty neat.


----------



## 3-speeder (Dec 18, 2020)

I thought 44 seemed like a high number for spokes.  I have SA hubs on my Raleighs with 40 but that is the most I've seen. Good info


----------



## cbustapeck (Dec 18, 2020)

jimbo53 said:


> I’m working on a friends bike and wanted to share it here. Really love the chainguard! Frame has been repainted but fenders and rims w/pinstriping are original. Tires are new 28x1 1/2”. Let me know if anyone knows anything about this make.View attachment 1317733
> View attachment 1317734
> 
> View attachment 1317735
> ...



There are so many great details here. I'm especially fond of the curve in the top tube and the design of the lugs.


----------



## jimbo53 (Dec 18, 2020)

andybee75 said:


> The number 44 on the hub is the year of manufacturing, not number of spokes which is almost always 36 on swedish standard vintage bikes. Normally, bikes are from the same year as the hub or the year after, however, the Fichtel & Sachs-factory was bombed in 1944, so production was stopped. This forced some bike makers to use older but unused hubs from stock. So the bike might be a couple of years younger. The saddle and handles are not original, the back reflector has been repaired with faulty glass and the front lamp is way older than the bike, otherwise pretty neat.



The original saddle was completely roached out. The owner has the saddle frame and seat post-I just mocked up with the oldest Brooks I had lying around. Those bullet grips we’re on the bike but am trying to research to find out what was on it originally. The old carbide light is probably teens-TOC and just wired on for effect. Again, trying to research for more info. Thanks for help on date!


----------



## andybee75 (Dec 19, 2020)

jimbo53 said:


> The original saddle was completely roached out. The owner has the saddle frame and seat post-I just mocked up with the oldest Brooks I had lying around. Those bullet grips we’re on the bike but am trying to research to find out what was on it originally. The old carbide light is probably teens-TOC and just wired on for effect. Again, trying to research for more info. Thanks for help on date!



The most common model at the time in any swedish brand was the so called Rambler-handle (yes, named after the US Rambler who invented them). At the time, they were made if wood with chromed fittings. See this link: https://auctionet.com/sv/1272633-damcykel-king New ones can still be found on swedish E-bay Tradera.


----------



## jimbo53 (Dec 19, 2020)

andybee75 said:


> The most common model at the time in any swedish brand was the so called Rambler-handle (yes, named after the US Rambler who invented them). At the time, they were made if wood with chromed fittings. See this link: https://auctionet.com/sv/1272633-damcykel-king New ones can still be found on swedish E-bay Tradera.



Thank you! That link is very helpful!


----------

